# Grenen by Skagen...hmmm...review with a twist of lemon & and easter egg



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is another example of a company making watches for another company. More specifically, Skagen designs making "contemporary...inspired by family lifestyle standards of simplicity, balance and success..." huh?

I walked by the watch, and it caught my eye. I came back and bought it (short version). 
The novelesque-version of what happened is-as-follows; I was in a jam and needed a shirt for a gig I had that evening. The venue was located in an outside mall and kohls would be quick enough and well stocked enough to find something. Right when I walked in I noticed the gigantasmic selection of watches they had. Seiko & Pulsar, as well as Citizen & Bulova were the big names...but what surprised me was the vast selection of Invicta (the Russian diver weighs two pounds WTF!!!) Relic, and Grenen (what?) watches they had. Immediately the blue band jumped out at me, and I took a good look at it before deciding I would come back when I had time to find someone to help me. The watch was 30% off $80 ($56). I picked up a nice shirt and a nicer $10 off coupon...new blue would soon be mine.
Fast forward and the sale is over but the manager honored the discount AND took the coupon! Saved $34. I wanted to pay no more than $50 for the watch and I paid $49.22 out the door. Not too shabby. Here is the twist of lemon, don't be afraid to negotiate a price for something...even at a large retailer you will be amazed what some kinds words and a smile can get you. The manager was very nice, and was happy to give me the discount. She even took great care when boxing it up properly and included the correct documentation. Now to the watch...

Skagen has mixed reviews...and the way I'm giving this review is it might as well be a Skagen. It looks like a Skagen, says Skagen, even smells like a Skagen. But it's a Grenen. Onward...








Here she is...my sapphire vedette (not the model...my nickname for her...the actual model is a S-44XLSNU)








Day/Date feature...blue hour and minute hands, second hand tip is blue as well.















Amazingly thin and lightweight watch...just like a Skagen.







Here is a thickness comparison with my retiring daily, the Orient 2er. Now discontinued, the Grenen is my new daily beater.















Some nice details on the crown and buckle. Surprised here!















I found the "googly" watch at wally world for $3...they had all different colors. The Grenen is my googly homage.



























The "silicon-ized" strap is pretty sweet and the fit and finish is great between the band and the watch.







I figured out how to take the watch on and off first try.







Wrist-checks
















It's a pretty cool watch I must say. She was in perfect condition when I picked her up and I literally had to take all the plastic off and pull the battery/crown/protector thingy off to get her running. Setting her was a breeze and thankfully the second hand stops whilst setting the time. Hopefully it holds up for three years like its promised. Hope you enjoyed my first review, and remember next time to throw in a lemon or lime.

Bonus Easter egg...while browsing Skagen's website I noticed this...check out the A in Denmark lol..

Uniquely Shaped Silver Case


----------



## scarabei (Dec 25, 2010)

Love the blue band and the watch face. I first saw one in subdued green with a mesh bracelet on the wrist of my friend. He is a dapper dresser, so I was naturally surprised he was wearing a Skagen. However, despite all the anti-quartz and anti-Skagen snobbery being thrown around on this forum (I am an offender myself) these Grenen designs are surprisingly hot.

Btw, Orient has the new "Sapphire Snorkler" homage to the Rolex Submariner. This one seems to be better built than the earlier iteration.
CER00008D | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA


----------

